# visa for over 45 year old



## pj2nst (Apr 19, 2011)

:confused2:Can anyone advise me on getting a work visa, my boyfriend has just been offered a job and has been sponsered by a firm in Melbourne. He wants me to join him, I am a registered nurse but over 45yrs old. I can only get a visa if I am sponsered by an employer. Ideally I want to take a career break for a year from the NHS. the problem is I dont know where to begin getting started, I will have to apply to APHRA the nursing registration body, do I need to set an english test? Can I apply for nursing jobs and would the organisation sponser me? If so would they organise the visa? Hope someone can shed some light on this for me, I feel totally confused. thanks julie x


----------



## beckdownunder (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi
Can't you come over on your boyfriends' visa? I'm sure he can just add you on, you need to prove that you have been living together I think though?

Can't answer the nursing questions - sorry.

Good luck with it all, I know how daunting it all is.

Beck


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Julie,

Welcome to the forum.

Being a nurse you'll have no problems in getting a health authority to sponsor you. I think on the 457 visa the age limit of 45 'can' be lifted in certain circumstances. As Australia are crying out for nurses I"m sure you won't have a problem.

But as beckdownuder said, you can go on your partner's 457 application as a secondary applicant Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) . Seems the easiest way to go, especially if you're not planning on staying in Australia long-term.

Here's the Department of Health job portal to get an idea of jobs and salaries Health Jobs - Victorian Public Sector Health Employment - Home Page


----------



## kate258 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Julie

I am also a nurse of 45 hoping to move to Australia and just checked visa requirements and told not eligible so panicking at the mo as no sponsors. Any help/assistance much appreciated and some general guidance about where to start with the whole process!!

Regards
Kate


----------



## pj2nst (Apr 19, 2011)

kate258 said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> I am also a nurse of 45 hoping to move to Australia and just checked visa requirements and told not eligible so panicking at the mo as no sponsors. Any help/assistance much appreciated and some general guidance about where to start with the whole process!!
> 
> ...


Hi Kate

I know it's so daunting, I've not started the process yet. Firstly you need to register with APHRA the nursing registration organisation. You have to get your documents certified and sent with the form. Apparently there is a huge back log and it can take months for them to authorise your registration. You may need to do an english test if you dont have english exam equivalant to whats needed to enter nursing programme. (does that make sense). I think if you get that started first then you can concentrate on looking for jobs, I think you need to get sponsorship by an employer and they will sort the visa out, this seems to be the only option available for over 45 yr olds unless you have a partner that can get you on their visa. 

keep me informed how you get on, as I'm struggling myself to understand the process.

Regards julie


----------

